# GamesCom 2012 - Ticketsuche Samstag



## sgtkiff (14. August 2012)

Moin!

Durch eine glückliche Fügung der Dinge sind ein paar Kollegen und ich in der glücklichen Lage, diesen Samstag spontan frei zu haben und (theoretisch) der GamesCom einen Besuch abstatten zu können.

Leider kam diese Fügung etwas plötzlich und wir haben keine Vorverkaufskarten bekommen. Da dieses Jahr die Karten ausschließlich via Vorverkauf raus gehen, bin ich nun auf der Suche nach ein paar Karten für diesen Samstag!

Ich weiß gerade nicht genau, ob diese Karten übertragbar sind, aber falls ja (vielleicht weiß es ja jemand, der hier antworten mag  ):

Gibt es jemanden, der bereits Karten gekauft hat und den Aufenthalt am Samstag nicht wahrnahmen kann, weil ihm irgendwas dazwischen gekommen ist oder so? 

Ich suche 4 Tickets!

Falls ja: Darf gerne im Thread oder per PM Interesse äußern, würde mich sehr freuen! 

Liebe Grüße,
Janosch


----------



## sgtkiff (14. August 2012)

Kann geschlossen werden, danke.


----------

